# What engine does your push mower have?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What brand and how much Torque is your push mower's engine?

Also, is it a self propelled (front or rear) mower, a manual push mower, or an all-wheel drive model? Finally, how wide is the mower deck? All of these factors can influence how much actual cutting power you get out of an engine...as I'm sure does blade design/type, number of blades, etc. Feel free to list any other relevant parameters.

I use a non-self propelled mower, so I'm getting all of the power from my engine going into cutting; 21" deck. The engine is a Briggs and Stratton Quantum 190cc L-head design with 6.75 ft-lbs of torque, no prime/no choke 2013/2014 model.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Mine is a* Club Cadet *Walk-Behind Mower with 159cc Cub Cadet® OHV engine. It has a 21" steel deck. It has Autochoke. It is a 2018 model.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Honda 160cc. I don't ever use this mower. I hate push mowing.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

My Caltrimmer has a Honda GX160 motor. Can't beat a Honda.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Should I regret buying my CubnCadet with a Cub Cadet (probably Chinese) engine. It sells for $249 at the Home Depot and I got for $200. I thought it was a good price and out of 726 reviews 75% were positive 4 stars or greater.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sam23 said:


> Should I regret buying my CubnCadet with a Cub Cadet (probably Chinese) engine. It sells for $249 at the Home Depot and I got for $200. I thought it was a good price and out of 726 reviews 75% were positive 4 stars or greater.


Can't look behind now. If you got a good deal then that's great. If it's cutting well then :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Atleast you are in @ a lower price point that if you want to upgrade at some point it's not a big deal.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Thanks @SGrabs33 for making me feel better.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Sam23 said:


> Should I regret buying my CubnCadet with a Cub Cadet (probably Chinese) engine. It sells for $249 at the Home Depot and I got for $200. I thought it was a good price and out of 726 reviews 75% were positive 4 stars or greater.


Most of the Chinese engines run pretty good.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Sam23 said:


> Mine is a* Club Cadet *Walk-Behind Mower with 159cc Cub Cadet® OHV engine. It has a 21" steel deck. It has Autochoke. It is a 2018 model.


We have almost the same mower, except for the engine, model year, brand name, and rear wheel size...

Cub Cadet, like my Craftsman, is made by MTD (not the motor; the mower). In fact, Craftsman has some of the Cub Cadet models in their own brand currently (they're the yellow ones; you can't miss them). These MTDs cut surprisingly well. My neighbor's Z-turn in the same brand has one of the best cuts on that type of mower I've ever seen...as good as a push mower. Mine is one of the MTD's red Toro knockoff models. I hate the bagging system on it (same design as yours) as it doesn't seal well, but everything else is pretty good. I think for the price they're hard to beat.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I bought a Troy Bilt 21" with a B&S motor in 2009 from Lowes. I hate the thing because it's FWD and the self propelled is stuck in the "Go" position. As a result, the gears in the wheels wear out quickly. In 2012, I decided I wanted a new mower but I needed this one to die first. So, I stopped changing or adding any oil. It refuses to die. This motor is bulletproof. Maybe B&S isn't as crappy as some people say.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Rackhouse Mayor said:


> I bought a Troy Bilt 21" with a B&S motor in 2009 from Lowes. I hate the thing because it's FWD and the self propelled is stuck in the "Go" position. As a result, the gears in the wheels wear out quickly. In 2012, I decided I wanted a new mower but I needed this one to die first. So, I stopped changing or adding any oil. It refuses to die. This motor is bulletproof. Maybe B&S isn't as crappy as some people say.


That's an MTD mower, as well. The B&S L-head engines are supposed to be really good. I wouldn't try to damage it intentionally; they don't make them anymore. Everything is OHV now. Someone on here said they're getting better (the OHVs), but still not quite as reliable as the older ones (Pre ~2015). At the very least, if the mower breaks, you could resell the engine, which is where the value is.


----------

